# T minus 6 1/2 weeks (Chapala)



## freeda (Dec 20, 2008)

Well, the time has finally come. We're going to spend a week in Chapala at the end of March/beginning of April. My passport has arrived, hubby's is on its way. Got new luggage, made sure my phone will work there, booking our room in a couple of weeks.

I know a week isn't too much to get excited about, but it's a step!! 

Over the past couple of years of research, it's gone from a pipe dream to hubby being fully on board with moving once my daughter starts college. Thanks for everyone's help and postings!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Congrats! You are sure to enjoy the area but your are right, a week will fly by much too fast.
Shout if you need help.


----------



## freeda (Dec 20, 2008)

Help? Heck, I think I owe you lunch for all your help!!! We arrive on the 28th of March!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I'll start fasting!


----------



## mexliving (Mar 30, 2009)

*1 week in chapala...*

i know sprint has a vacation mode plan... wich is 5.00 per month.... your cell phone will still ring and you can see who is calling to call them back... that way you avoid the high rates for internacional...

call your cell phone provider and see if they offer a vacation mode plan


----------



## freeda (Dec 20, 2008)

mexliving said:


> i know sprint has a vacation mode plan... wich is 5.00 per month.... your cell phone will still ring and you can see who is calling to call them back... that way you avoid the high rates for internacional...
> 
> call your cell phone provider and see if they offer a vacation mode plan



I will be working during vacation (I'm now a manager in a mental health company) so my provider (Verizon) will be adding full phone and data service so my staff can keep in touch. That's a good tip, though, for if I ever get to take a REAL vacation!


----------

